# Wired or Wireless



## falcon26 (Mar 17, 2010)

I can't decide if I should go wireless or wired with my new tivo. Which seems to be the more stable and faster of the two? And would waiting for the new wireless N adapter be helpful or is the G just as good really..


----------



## innocentfreak (Aug 25, 2001)

Wired for me is always the first and best option.


----------



## falcon26 (Mar 17, 2010)

Aw that's what I thought. Looks like I'll be buying some Ethernet cabling and going under my house and also doing some drilling into the floor


----------



## SNJpage1 (May 25, 2006)

Wired is the best way to go. Takes a little more work but less headaches when you are done.


----------



## jfh3 (Apr 15, 2004)

Wired is always better. Wireless is for convenience only.


----------



## falcon26 (Mar 17, 2010)

I figured. I'm assuming CAT5 or CAT6 is best?


----------



## jfh3 (Apr 15, 2004)

Yes, Cat 6 is best.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

Cat5e or Cat6. Don't use any Cat5.


----------



## falcon26 (Mar 17, 2010)

Alright looks like I have a project to do tomorrow


----------



## innocentfreak (Aug 25, 2001)

Also always run more than you think you need especially these days since everything has a Ethernet jack.


----------



## gweempose (Mar 23, 2003)

innocentfreak said:


> Also always run more than you think you need especially these days since everything has a Ethernet jack.


You can say that again. I just counted, and I currently have 33 internet connected devices on my network.


----------



## innocentfreak (Aug 25, 2001)

When I ran wires, I ran 4 to each TV. 2 to my desk, 1 to the kitchen, 2 to my server, and a couple other singles here and there. I could still run more but wanted to get the main locations finished.


----------



## CubsWin (Mar 20, 2010)

I'm going wireless because I just re-ran a bunch of TV cables in my crawl space and I'm not about to start another wiring project. I have a Buffalo Wireless-G Ethernet Converter in my entertainment center, so I'll just be plugging into that. I think Wireless-G should be good enough for now, but if I'm wrong and I have any issues then I'll just upgrade to Wireless N rather than going the wired route.


----------



## Mike-Mike (Mar 2, 2010)

f that, crawl spaces suck... I have a basement with a drop ceiling, so I can easily run wiring... if I had crawlspaces I would hire someone else, or go wireless


----------



## eatmyjustice (Mar 28, 2010)

innocentfreak said:


> Also always run more than you think you need especially these days since everything has a Ethernet jack.


Just remember that ethernet is only spec'd for 100 meters


----------



## innocentfreak (Aug 25, 2001)

None of my runs are over 100 meters. My central hub is in a closet in the center of my house. 

I meant additional lines and not cable length if that is what you were thinking.


----------



## Resist (Dec 21, 2003)

I had a terrible time getting Netflix to work without it stopping during the movies when my Tivo was wireless (remember it's only 802.11g), but once I went wired then Netflix works great.


----------



## eatmyjustice (Mar 28, 2010)

innocentfreak said:


> None of my runs are over 100 meters. My central hub is in a closet in the center of my house.
> 
> I meant additional lines and not cable length if that is what you were thinking.


ahhh... Yeah, I was thinking that you were recommending that falcon26 coil extra cable up under the floor. Which is fine as long as you don't go over 100 meters on a single run. Ethernet can get unstable after that...


----------



## innocentfreak (Aug 25, 2001)

Yeah I always leave a little slack in case, but if I am running a single line I might as well run two. The less switches I have to deal with the better is my view.


----------



## falcon26 (Mar 17, 2010)

I'll probably run to Frys tomorrow and get about 15Ft of CAT5E . I probably only need about 10Ft but just to be on the safe side. Its like $5 for 15Ft so that's ok.


----------



## tomm1079 (May 10, 2005)

a few months ago i bought a wireless N hub for my entertainment center. It is a 4 port hub which i have my Tivo HD, PS3 and other things plugged into. Wireless over N is wonderful. It was only about 70 bucks at microcenter.


----------



## matguy (Jul 20, 2004)

innocentfreak said:


> None of my runs are over 100 meters. My central hub is in a closet in the center of my house.
> 
> I meant additional lines and not cable length if that is what you were thinking.


Um, I'm not thinking there's a need to really worry about hitting length limitations in a normal personal network cable install in a normal house. Remember that 100 meters is just about a football field in length. While it's good to know the limitations, I certainly wouldn't worry about accidently hitting it by leaving some extra cable coiled underneath the house. Unless you're buying a 500+ foot box and simply terminating both ends and leaving the whole thing down there. Not saying that you shouldn't share the limitations, but to the recipient of the comment, it probably doesn't need to be on the top of your worry list unless you're connecting between multiple buildings. (debate for debate's sake ahead, aka: just for fun, feel free to ignore) Oh, and if you do have to go longer than 100 meters, put a hub/switch in the middle; it's a 100 meters between any active point (after like 5 hub/switches you should start thinking about some other kind of medium, or re-think the idea of running a network over half a kilometer by yourself.)

Now, for the wired/wireless debate. If you're going to have 1 box (no multi room transfters) and don't have an easy way to get a network cable over to the Tivo, I probably wouldn't go through too much trouble to run a new cable. Now, if you're getting 2 (or more) Tivos the wired connection will help with the transfers if they're both wired (sure, one wired and one wireless would probably transfer a bit faster than both wireless, but I wouldn't go through a lot of hassle to get one wired if you're not going to bother with the other.) Of course, the wireless adapters aren't free, but neither is cable and in the long run dealing with the holes in the floor may not be free later on. Wired is certainly better all around (especially if your wireless access point is flakey or your wireless otherwise sucks, such as living next to a radio station, high tension powerlines, Lage Hadron Collider, etc.)


----------



## 241705 (Mar 9, 2010)

Resist said:


> I had a terrible time getting Netflix to work without it stopping during the movies when my Tivo was wireless (remember it's only 802.11g), but once I went wired then Netflix works great.


I agree that wired is best if you can do it. But, I have no issues with Netflix on my TivoHD using the Tivo wireless "G" adapter.


----------



## LoneWolf15 (Mar 20, 2010)

innocentfreak said:


> Also always run more than you think you need especially these days since everything has a Ethernet jack.


You could also run just one cable, but use an Ethernet switch.

My router has four gig ethernet ports. I have one port routed upstairs to a basic 5-port 10/100 switch --one port goes to my Popcorn Hour C-200 media streamer, and the second goes to my ReplayTV (soon to be my Tivo Premiere XL, on order from Tivo). Only one cable needed, and I just branch out from the switch. I may consider using a USB-to-network adapter for our Nintendo Wii in the future as well, but I haven't been willing to fork over the cash so far.

The Wii also doesn't need the steady stream that video does, although it's rumored that they may enter into an agreement with Netflix someday (which I won't need, having a Tivo).


----------



## Kingfish (Dec 14, 2005)

LoneWolf15 said:


> You could also run just one cable, but use an Ethernet switch.


That's what I did. I bought the small, 8 port switch from Amazon for only $20.00. It works great.

http://www.amazon.com/TRENDnet-Ethe...TF8&coliid=I159GDLYF8CU6T&colid=2BAT1ZNMEEDOP


----------



## innocentfreak (Aug 25, 2001)

LoneWolf15 said:


> You could also run just one cable, but use an Ethernet switch.
> 
> My router has four gig ethernet ports. I have one port routed upstairs to a basic 5-port 10/100 switch --one port goes to my Popcorn Hour C-200 media streamer, and the second goes to my ReplayTV (soon to be my Tivo Premiere XL, on order from Tivo). Only one cable needed, and I just branch out from the switch. I may consider using a USB-to-network adapter for our Nintendo Wii in the future as well, but I haven't been willing to fork over the cash so far.
> 
> The Wii also doesn't need the steady stream that video does, although it's rumored that they may enter into an agreement with Netflix someday (which I won't need, having a Tivo).


Yeah I try to avoid that because the more switches thrown into the mix the more you have to troubleshoot when there is a problem. I find it easier just to have one large switch at my hub, because otherwise I would need small switches pretty much everywhere I ran multiple lines. I would also still need another switch back at the main hub which is what I have now without all the little switches.


----------



## orangeboy (Apr 19, 2004)

Does a switch reduce traffic? Say two TiVos are connect to the same switch, and a MRV transfer is started. Doesn't the switch not forward the packets to the router, and simply "connect" the two ports?


----------



## mpf541 (Nov 25, 2009)

No if it is a switch it will not slow down as you add more devices


----------



## matguy (Jul 20, 2004)

orangeboy said:


> Does a switch reduce traffic? Say two TiVos are connect to the same switch, and a MRV transfer is started. Doesn't the switch not forward the packets to the router, and simply "connect" the two ports?


If your router has multiple LAN ports, it's simply a switch with an extra internal port that connects to the router, you're just seeing the ports on the switch (such as if it has 4 LAN ports it's basically a 5 port switch that connects one to the Router internally.) So, if both Tivos are already plugged in to your router, then you're already using a switch between the Tivos. The traffic between the Tivos should be mostly straight through that internal switch, the router may "see" the traffic depending on how good the switch is with traffic routing (and how much broadcast traffic the Tivo sends,) but it shouldn't have to route it (the exception to that is if you set up the two Tivos on seperate subnets that the router is routing between, but you have to work to make that happen... and don't do it.) Adding a second switch outside the router may (again depending on the switch and broadcast) keep the router from seeing the traffic (again, not that it matters), but the added switch may be of better quality than whatever is built in to your router, not all switches are creaed equal; all things being equal though, it shouldn't make a difference.

Now, if the Tivos are plugged in to seperate switches the traffic passing through multiple switches may slow the data down a bit, but probably not enough to notice as long as both switches are decent (unless the connection between the switches is slow, such as a wireless bridge.)


----------



## fyodor (Sep 19, 2006)

falcon26 said:


> I can't decide if I should go wireless or wired with my new tivo. Which seems to be the more stable and faster of the two? And would waiting for the new wireless N adapter be helpful or is the G just as good really..


You could go with MoCA (Ethernet over coax). It's fast and very stable. If you're comfortable with basic router configuration you can buy some old ActionTec FIOS modems for about $30-$40 per and configure them to work as MoCA bridges.

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=1145636

Otherwise you can get dedicated MoCA bridges for about $70 per.


----------



## fyodor (Sep 19, 2006)

falcon26 said:


> I can't decide if I should go wireless or wired with my new tivo. Which seems to be the more stable and faster of the two? And would waiting for the new wireless N adapter be helpful or is the G just as good really..


You could go with MoCA (Ethernet over coax). It's fast and very stable and works on your existing coax wiring. If you're comfortable with basic router configuration you can buy some old ActionTec FIOS modems for about $30-$40 per and configure them to work as MoCA bridges.

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=1145636

Otherwise you can get dedicated MoCA bridges for about $70 per.


----------



## orangeboy (Apr 19, 2004)

orangeboy said:


> Does a switch reduce traffic? Say two TiVos are connect to the same switch, and a MRV transfer is started. Doesn't the switch not forward the packets to the router, and simply "connect" the two ports?


Thanks for the replies, but I didn't understand the answers. Maybe an illustration will help clarify my question -

Does it work like this (assume the same subnet):

```
[Router]
             v  ^
             |  |
             v  ^
             |  |
[TiVo1]<-<-[Switch]<-<-[TiVo2]
```
Or like this (assume the same subnet):

```
[Router]


[TiVo1]<-<-[Switch]<-<-[TiVo2]
```


----------



## falcon26 (Mar 17, 2010)

Just finished the wired cable job under my house. Cable was about $8 for CAT 6 20FT. Took about 10 minutes to drill the holes in the floor (Nice and hidden) about 10 minutes to run to Central Computer and buy the cable then another 10 minutes to go under the house and run the cable up. So less than an hour and less then $10  I'm pleased. Now I just have to wait for the Tivo which should be here by the end of the week..


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

matguy said:


> If your router has multiple LAN ports, it's simply a switch with an extra internal port that connects to the router, you're just seeing the ports on the switch (such as if it has 4 LAN ports it's basically a 5 port switch that connects one to the Router internally.) So, if both Tivos are already plugged in to your router, then you're already using a switch between the Tivos. The traffic between the Tivos should be mostly straight through that internal switch, the router may "see" the traffic depending on how good the switch is with traffic routing (and how much broadcast traffic the Tivo sends,) but it shouldn't have to route it (the exception to that is if you set up the two Tivos on seperate subnets that the router is routing between, but you have to work to make that happen... and don't do it.) Adding a second switch outside the router may (again depending on the switch and broadcast) keep the router from seeing the traffic (again, not that it matters), but the added switch may be of better quality than whatever is built in to your router, not all switches are creaed equal; all things being equal though, it shouldn't make a difference.
> 
> Now, if the Tivos are plugged in to seperate switches the traffic passing through multiple switches may slow the data down a bit, but probably not enough to notice as long as both switches are decent (unless the connection between the switches is slow, such as a wireless bridge.)


I run tweleve gigabit switches on my network at home, plus several gigabit wireless N bridges. Whether a PC or TiVo goes through one switch or four the speed is identical. I'll hit over 900mbs throughput on my PCs running through the one or four switches. And the tiVos certainly don't have any issues at it's sub 100mbs speeds running through my multiple gigabit switches.

Now if I was only running 100mbs switches I would have issues. Since my seventy devices on my network would easily saturate the bandwidth.


----------



## matguy (Jul 20, 2004)

orangeboy said:


> Thanks for the replies, but I didn't understand the answers. Maybe an illustration will help clarify my question -
> 
> Does it work like this (assume the same subnet):
> 
> ...


What I was getting at is that inside your router exists both diagrams, as in there is both a switch and a router inside your router (assuming your router has multiple LAN ports.) Diagram 2 (bottom) should already happen when the Tivos are talking to eachother, this happens already and there's nothing else you should need to buy or configure. Think of the labels on your diagrams as functions rather than tangible hardware you can pick up and/or point at; your router functions as both a router and a switch.

If you really want to keep the Tivo to Tivo traffic away from the router, for the most part another switch will do that, but what I'm getting at is that it shouldn't make a difference since there is already a switch inside the router that does most of the traffic transport anyway and keeps the actual router portion of the router from having to deal with it.

Just like many other consumer aimed products, routers, in efforts to make things easier for consumers, gained multiple functions, in this case a switch. Earlier (and still available if you really look) consumer routers had single WAN and LAN ports that you would have to then add a switch if you wanted to plug in multiple devices. (Most big/"Professional"/enterprise routers don't have an extra internal switch, they may have multiple "LAN" or "WAN" ports, but they're individually assignable, configurable, and routable.)

So, yes, a switch helps keep the data flow between 2 Tivos away from the router, but you already have a switch, and no, it probably won't help you to add another one.


----------



## Shanezam203 (Jul 28, 2007)

innocentfreak said:


> Wired for me is always the first and best option.


Glad someone started a thread vs me creating a new one. IF we have the option to run wired you would always suggest that over wireless obviously but what Improvement on Movie transfers from 1 Tivo to another should I see?

Thank you,

Shane


----------



## atmuscarella (Oct 11, 2005)

Shanezam203 said:


> Glad someone started a thread vs me creating a new one. IF we have the option to run wired you would always suggest that over wireless obviously but what Improvement on Movie transfers from 1 Tivo to another should I see?
> 
> Thank you,
> 
> Shane


Wired will always be more reliable (at least in my mind) but with TiVos it may not be noticeably faster than wireless. There are many variables including what vintage of TiVos you are talking about, your wireless router, what wireless connector you are using with your TiVos, etc., that come into play.


----------



## Shanezam203 (Jul 28, 2007)

atmuscarella said:


> Wired will always be more reliable (at least in my mind) but with TiVos it may not be noticeably faster than wireless. There are many variables including what vintage of TiVos you are talking about, your wireless router, what wireless connector you are using with your TiVos, etc., that come into play.


Thanks, I dont have any issues with Netflix on wireless or transfering media from my TV so if it isn't broke, I guess don't fix it?


----------



## DeWitt (Jun 30, 2004)

I ran wire to my Audio rack and was glad I did. Everything wants internet connectivity! I used to have a simple network and now I need a switch just to support AV gear.
I put an gigabit 8 port switch in the rack for:
1. Tivo Premiere
2. Tivo Premiere XL
3. Apple TV
4. Television (Panasonic)
5. Blue Ray (Oppo)
6. Receiver (Yamaha)


----------



## kfeltes (Dec 30, 2011)

The transfer speed on wireless depends on the distance from the adapter to the router as well as the location of the router and the adapter. For best results, always hard wire when you are doing media.

FWIW - I have the "G" adapter and the "N" adapter and there is absolutely zero speed increase between the two. In fact, I asked Tivo and this is the response they gave me:

Quote from Tivo CSR:

Hello Kelly,

Thank you for contacting TiVo Customer Support. I would be glad to help you with your N Adapter questions. The N Adapter has the ability to improve network performance for a TiVo box because it allows for faster data transfer rates and the 5.0GHz frequency is less susceptible to interference than the 2.4GHz frequency. That said, transfer rates between TiVo boxes are typically much slower than G speeds as the video is rendered real-time when being transferred from one box to another. This is a limitation of the hardware of the TiVo boxes, not your network, so increasing your network speed will not improve this transfer rate as your network is not the limiting factor. I apologize, but I do not believe this upgrade will improve transfer rates between your boxes. It may improve performance when streaming or downloading videos from our Video On Demand providers, but for transfers we cannot guarantee a performance increase. Please let us know if you have any further questions. Thank you for choosing TiVo and have a great day!


----------



## steve614 (May 1, 2006)

It's always been true that the Tivo is the bottleneck. At least the Premieres are much faster than the TivoHD...


----------



## Shanezam203 (Jul 28, 2007)

steve614 said:


> It's always been true that the Tivo is the bottleneck. At least the Premieres are much faster than the TivoHD...


They are faster (networking) than S3HD? Both wireless and wired? I am thinking of getting a premiere and wiring it if I can... thoughts?


----------



## wmhjr (Dec 2, 2007)

Some good points made here. I'll add a few myself.

1) As somebody else said, the bottleneck in this network performance area is the Tivo - pure and simple. Though I don't know why, the network interface in the TivoHD is REALLY slow. The Premiere is faster in just about everything else, but I don't know if it's really faster in terms of network performance as the only way I can really test is with transfers, and I have only 1 Premiere but 2 HDs so I'm limited there. 

2) While from a pure performance perspective, pretty much any network will support Tivo because of this in pure technical terms. However, the 802.11x wireless devices out there are typically half duplex rather than full duplex. Wired switched networks are full duplex. So, beyond the absolute bandwidth advantages of wired over wireless, there is the additional full duplex advantage. Then beyond that, potential bandwidth/performance on wireless is affected by other variables, such as distance, signal strength, external interference. There are far fewer variables involved with wired.

3) Another reason to add a physical ethernet run is that while the Tivo will not likely be able to take advantage of the increased potential performance of wired, other devices may. Plus, it's just more reliable. It's also more secure. You don't need to worry about WEP, WPA, etc with wired.

4) If you run a reasonably long run and are buying bulk cable, you should try to buy CAT5E or CAT6 SOLID wire for in wall, under floor, etc longer runs. Stranded cable should be used for patch cords. While it is really not that significant, the 100m distance limitation predicted for ethernet over copper is based on solid and not stranded cable. The 568A standard for example limits stranded cables to 10m in total length. Think out your overall needs and consider adding dual network segments as it doesn't take much extra work or money, and can pay off. Personally, I wired my home with dual CAT5E and dual RG6 feeds going to each room I wanted access, which are a number of rooms. All of them run from the same location, where I have a 24 port switch (for the Ethernet) and a commercial grade distribution block for the RG6. This has allowed me incredibly flexibility and great performance. It's overkill but it's pretty much just as easily to snake 2 CAT6 cables at once as it is 1.


----------



## lillevig (Dec 7, 2010)

Shanezam203 said:


> Glad someone started a thread vs me creating a new one. IF we have the option to run wired you would always suggest that over wireless obviously but what Improvement on Movie transfers from 1 Tivo to another should I see?
> 
> Thank you,
> 
> Shane


I'll add one more empirical datapoint. I use wireless bridges for two of my Tivos and wired for the other. My wireless is G and I have had no issues with transferring programs from one Tivo to another - even in HD format. Generally, I will start a transfer and then start watching the show within 5 minutes. Never had an issue with the transfer keeping up. That being said, I've also done a transfer to my computer from the wired Tivo (using the free Tivo version of the software) and it seems to take forever. Haven't done it in a while but I seem to recall a transfer rate of about 5GB/hour. I don't use Netflix so I can't vouch for that.


----------



## Shanezam203 (Jul 28, 2007)

lillevig said:


> I'll add one more empirical datapoint. I use wireless bridges for two of my Tivos and wired for the other. My wireless is G and I have had no issues with transferring programs from one Tivo to another - even in HD format. Generally, I will start a transfer and then start watching the show within 5 minutes. Never had an issue with the transfer keeping up. That being said, I've also done a transfer to my computer from the wired Tivo (using the free Tivo version of the software) and it seems to take forever. Haven't done it in a while but I seem to recall a transfer rate of about 5GB/hour. I don't use Netflix so I can't vouch for that.


Interesting the wired one sometimes "takes forever." Like you I have transfered Wirelessly and start watching within 5-60 seconds and never once does it need to buffer or catch up and stop Playing because it hasn't downloaded. ie the download speed is faster than I can watch it (on wireless).


----------



## DanielTB80 (Nov 27, 2006)

I have gone through and completed my home network and Tivo upgrade incrementally over the past year and I'll share my thoughts with you on this.

I started with a pair of Tivo HDs with the Tivo Wireless G adaptor with a Linksys WRT610N router. At this time, I could not transfer a HD show and expect to watch it on the other Tivo in real time. I had to wait an hour or so.

I am now using a pair of Tivo Premieres, each attached to a Linksys E2000 running in wireless bridge mode via DD-WRT and a Linksys E4200 router communicating to everything via Wireless N. I have found that this setup allows for realtime transfers and works pretty well with other wireless activity I have going on.

During my incremental upgrade, I found that the issues with transfers was on the sending Tivo HD. Replacing the sending Tivo with a Premiere helped alot and upgrading the Wireless G adaptors to N-speeds helped even more.

In other words, yes, Cat 6 will be great if you can run it, but Wireless N works pretty well too.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

With the TiVo wireless G adapters and an S3 box I can get faster than realtime HD transfers on the network I set up at my girlfriends. If the wireless isn't over saturated and you have proper signal strength faster than realtime is no problem using the TiVo g adapters. Although its not a whole lot faster and certainly not like a Premiere. But you can start a transfer and have the progress bar gradually increase to the right of the play mark when playing the content.


----------



## steve614 (May 1, 2006)

Shanezam203 said:


> They are faster (networking) than S3HD? Both wireless and wired? I am thinking of getting a premiere and wiring it if I can... thoughts?


I don't know about the original S3 OLED. I've read that the S3 is faster than a Tivo HD, but I'd still bet the Premiere is faster than both of those.


----------



## wmhjr (Dec 2, 2007)

aaronwt said:


> With the TiVo wireless G adapters and an S3 box I can get faster than realtime HD transfers on the network I set up at my girlfriends. If the wireless isn't over saturated and you have proper signal strength faster than realtime is no problem using the TiVo g adapters. Although its not a whole lot faster and certainly not like a Premiere. But you can start a transfer and have the progress bar gradually increase to the right of the play mark when playing the content.


You specifically mean an S3 and not an HD right? I haven't tried wireless with any of my Tivos as from a network perspective, wired is always better. However from your post it means that either the S3 is significantly faster than the HD - or wireless is significantly faster than wired on a Tivo. Both are interesting thoughts.


----------



## compnurd (Oct 6, 2011)

My premieres are linked via wireless N and i see about a 5 meg a sec transfers(50mbps). No issues


----------



## ncted (May 13, 2007)

If I can stream from my iMac to my AppleTV over my N wireless network, should that be sufficient to handle MRS? 

My iMac is connected to my AirPort Extreme N router, and the AppleTV is connected to another AirPort Extreme N acting as a wireless bridge. One Tivo would be connected the same bridge as the AppleTV, and the other would be connected to a AirPort Express N bridge in another room. I use the bridges to reduce the total number of wireless devices on the network which should theoretically help with throughput.

Thanks,
Ted


----------



## EldRick (Jan 3, 2012)

Wired will run several times faster than wireless, will not cause you to pull out your hair setting it up, and will be far more reliable than wifi.

BTW, if you do go wireless, Tivo's adapters are wildly overpriced - any inexpensive "game adapter" will do the job.


----------



## ncted (May 13, 2007)

To be clear, my Tivos would be connected to the wireless bridges via ethernet.


----------



## Crimsongost (Jan 9, 2012)

Thanks for reviving this thread .... this info is great for noobs like me!


----------



## P42 (Jan 7, 2003)

DeWitt said:


> I ran wire to my Audio rack and was glad I did. Everything wants internet connectivity! {snip}
> 6. Receiver (Yamaha)


I gotta ask, why does a receiver need a network connection, does it do streaming radio from the internet? And yes I do live under a rock 

LMGTFY
http://usa.yamaha.com/products/audi...stereo-receivers/rx-n600_black__u/?mode=model


----------



## atmuscarella (Oct 11, 2005)

P42 said:


> I gotta ask, why does a receiver need a network connection, does it do streaming radio from the internet? And yes I do live under a rock
> 
> LMGTFY
> http://usa.yamaha.com/products/audi...stereo-receivers/rx-n600_black__u/?mode=model


Well I use my receiver (Onkyo TX NR807) to stream music from my DLNA server and I used to use it for Pandora (I like TiVo Better for Pandora).


----------



## fyodor (Sep 19, 2006)

Shanezam203 said:


> Glad someone started a thread vs me creating a new one. IF we have the option to run wired you would always suggest that over wireless obviously but what Improvement on Movie transfers from 1 Tivo to another should I see?
> 
> Thank you,
> 
> Shane


I'd like to kick in that MoCA, which transmits data over your existing coax lines (and coexists well with your cable) is another option. I reliably get transfers in the 80-90 megabit/s range. Do a search for MoCA on the forums and you'll see that most people are pretty pleased with it.


----------



## donnoh (Mar 7, 2008)

fyodor said:


> I'd like to kick in that MoCA, which transmits data over your existing coax lines (and coexists well with your cable) is another option. I reliably get transfers in the 80-90 megabit/s range. Do a search for MoCA on the forums and you'll see that most people are pretty pleased with it.


+1 on MoCA. I used it to connect my entertainment center to my network. MoCA to 4 port switch which feeds my Tivo, DVD player, Roku box and TV. Its fast and easy to setup without the hassel of crawling around the attic or crawl space.


----------

